# Knuckle hurts when playing piano for very long



## Manok

It is only tender to the touch, and only one hurts, which doesnt make much sense, it started a few months ago when I reached down between my headboard and my bed to grab something, so I'm wondering if it's perhaps a strained muscle or the knuckle itself. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Hmmm... I hate it things like this. Has it been getting worse?


----------



## Ravndal

how is it when you lay pressure on the muscle?


----------



## Manok

It doesn't hurt all the time, it used to though, but earlier today it was what I'd describe as slightly tender, the skin was also slightly bluish. It seems to be getting better.


----------



## Ravndal

Okey, good. Just make sure your hand gets a lot of rest, and don't play piano if it hurts. if it doesn't get better go to the doctor


----------



## Mesa

I need an appropriate stool, i was getting shooting pain in the top of my left arm and in my shoulder after about 4 or 5 hours yesterday. Thankfully, i have unusually durable hands and wrists, presumably from gross overworking as a teenager.


----------



## mtmailey

Well maybe one needs some type of cream like tiger balm which is good for pains in the body.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Manok said:


> It is only tender to the touch, and only one hurts, which doesnt make much sense, it started a few months ago when I reached down between my headboard and my bed to grab something, so I'm wondering if it's perhaps a strained muscle or the knuckle itself. Anyone else have this problem?


Massage your hand and fingers, use hot water before and after practice, it always helps.


----------



## Ukko

Mt knuckles only hurt when I walk too much. Probably not your problem?


----------



## Sofronitsky

You have to saw off all of your knuckles. They are like tonsils or an appendix and will only restrict your playing now that they have gone "bad".

Why do you think Vladimir Horowitz held his fingers so flat at the keyboard? He was unable to curl them as he had no knuckles.


----------



## mtmailey

Sofronitsky said:


> You have to saw off all of your knuckles. They are like tonsils or an appendix and will only restrict your playing now that they have gone "bad".
> 
> Why do you think Vladimir Horowitz held his fingers so flat at the keyboard? He was unable to curl them as he had no knuckles.


This sound a little to extreme for me.


----------



## Ravndal

you think? :lol:


----------



## belfastboy

Use yours toes


----------



## MaestroViolinist

belfastboy said:


> Use yours toes


:lol: It's been done before (playing starts at 2:12)


----------



## Ravndal

Lol! Impressive.


----------

